# Anxious about hospital appointment..



## mrsmcb (May 12, 2011)

Hi ladies

Some of you will know I had a bad reaction to my HSG a few weeks ago and have today been signed off for another week due to still having pain, tired, not eating etc

Think it's all just getting me down.

All tests (i hope!) done now and appointment with fertility lady (who we have not yet met) next tuesday...

So anxious and feel due to my husband having zero sperm count the outcome/news is not going to be great and think I will come out feeling even more deflated than I do now.

My mums husbands son and his gf had a baby boy yesterday and everywhere i look people are pregnant or having babies.... it's such a hard thing being so happy for someone yet so very jealous too  

Hugs to all you ladies in a similar boat   xx


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey hun

I remember the nervous anxiety of going back after all the nasty tests where done   .

I'm not surprised its all getting you down, I keep having to battle with my mood too just keep thinking to myself one day one day. Try to go in positive things might have changed and if they haven't then there is IVF etc.

Keep your chin up

xxxx


----------



## mrsmcb (May 12, 2011)

we cant get funded IVF round here so it makes everything just that little bit worse


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

Ah i'm sorry hun, were still waiting to find out if we can have funding. Have you looked into egg sharing? 

xxx


----------



## mrsmcb (May 12, 2011)

No hun - dont even know what that involves. Guess the appointment at the hosipital will give us our options - hopefully some positive ones


----------



## Vickytick (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi it might be worth looking into egg sharing as your under 35 so still eligible for it so it will be a good way to cut the cost of IVF. The only downside is coping with the possibility that the other lady may get her positive and you won't. I considered it but I'm the wrong side of 35 unfortunately. Have a look on the other threads to gauge an idea.

I hope your appt goes okay and you feel much better soon so you can start the very long journey..

Best of luck

xx


----------

